

Homeland Security considering weaponized drones to immobilize targets - Ovid
http://blog.syracuse.com/opinion/2013/07/homeland_security_has_consider.html

======
mtgx
I believe anyone who thinks they will _not_ do this if they think they can get
away with it (like they did with all the mass spying) is really, really naive.

